# Starcraft 2 Announced



## Lenny (May 19, 2007)

Doesn't really excite me, but I know for a fact that some of you will be Blizzard fans, and this news will excite you a lot.



			
				IGN said:
			
		

> Blizzard Entertainment today unveiled StarCraft II, the sequel to its  award-winning real-time strategy game StarCraft, at the 2007 Blizzard Worldwide  Invitational event in Seoul, South Korea. The announcement took place inside the  Olympic Gymnastics Arena, in front of thousands of attendees, who received a  presentation that included a StarCraft II cinematic trailer and a gameplay  demonstration by the development team.
> 
> Designed to be the ultimate  competitive real-time strategy game, StarCraft II will feature the return of the  Protoss, Terran, and Zerg races, overhauled and re-imagined with Blizzard's  signature approach to game balance. Each race will be further distinguished from  the others, with several new units and new gameplay mechanics, as well as new  abilities for some of the classic StarCraft units that will be making a  reappearance in the game. StarCraft II will also feature a custom 3D-graphics  engine with realistic physics and the ability to render several large, highly  detailed units and massive armies on-screen simultaneously.
> 
> ...



IGN: StarCraft II Unveiled
IGN: Starcraft II Website Launched
IGN: StarCraft II -- Not For Consoles
IGN: StarCraft 2 Announced

StarCraft 2: What Blizzard is Officially Saying news from 1UP.com
StarCraft 2: First Screenshots news from 1UP.com
StarCraft 2 Officially Announced news from 1UP.com

GameTrailers.com - Starcraft 2 (PC) - Media, News, Reviews, Previews

Additional Starcraft II details unveiled at press conference - PC News at GameSpot
Starcraft II warps into Seoul - PC News at GameSpot

Linkage for the win! 

Enjoy!!


----------



## scalem X (May 19, 2007)

Looks pretty cool, I personally hope it's just old starcraft in a new jacket. That way I might be able to enjoy it once more.


----------



## Joel007 (May 19, 2007)

*Checks that there's enough space around for the ensuing enthusiasm...*


Woooooohooooo!!!!!


----------



## Green (May 20, 2007)

This week's PC Gamer podcast has pretty much devoted the entire show to this announcement:

PC Gamer Podcast


----------



## fantasy noob (May 23, 2007)

oh my!!!!!!! that looks ephin beutiful i have something to live for now yahoo i feel ya joel


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 1, 2007)

Really looking forward to this. Hope it is good.


----------



## Lenny (Jun 1, 2007)

I can definitely tell all you Blizzard fans that the game WILL NOT be out this year - someone from Blizzard has confirmed that it won't be out by the end of this year, and has said that mid-2008 is the most likely.

And I'm finding it rather funny how this thread has 161 views, yet only 5 replies.


----------



## Ice fyre (Aug 29, 2007)

Yo Lenny 

Just found this thread. 

It looks totally fantastic the teaser trailer on You tube was astounding. The game play looks good graphics look good, what I heard was they have the multiplayer version sorted out just needing to work on finishing the actual storyline.

I cannot wait!!!!!


----------



## Lenny (Aug 29, 2007)

Would you believe that I haven't watched a single video, looked at a single picture, or read a single article on S2?  Not even one of the links I've posted.

I guess Blizzard games just don't interest me.


----------



## Ice fyre (Sep 25, 2007)

Are you not a stategic real time fan? Starcraft is quite an old game, tho its practically a national sport in Korea (they have TV channels dedicated to video gaming there) but you've never played Warcraft3? Geesh!


----------



## Lenny (Sep 25, 2007)

I've played *Warcraft 3*, yeah, but it only took me an afternoon.

I much preferred *Age of Mythology*.


----------



## Ice fyre (Sep 25, 2007)

WHAT!!!
I bought it a few years ago and only have just got through most of the Frozen throne! Are you a genuis!!!!

I bow before you o Guru!


----------



## Joel007 (Sep 25, 2007)

I still play warcraft3 on a regular basis, and I played starcraft for years


----------



## Ice fyre (Sep 25, 2007)

Me too, but recently both my copy of Starcraft and the add on pack went (if you'll pardon the expression) tits up! So stuck wi just frozen throne well Warcraft 3 its why I can hardly wait for S2 as I'm looking forward to some interesting tctical options.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 25, 2007)

Ice fyre said:


> WHAT!!!
> I bought it a few years ago and only have just got through most of the Frozen throne! Are you a genuis!!!!
> 
> I bow before you o Guru!


 
Genius? Well, obviously. 

And on the subject of W3 in an afternoon... I was bored, and had nothing else to do.


----------



## Aerandir (Sep 25, 2007)

I was helped manage a battle net clan for a few years back in the day.

I've been playing War craft since day one, and have spent a crazy amount of time on each and every one of Blizzard's game since then.

I won't be getting into the whole b.net scene again, but after beating frozen throne for the 50th SC2 will be a very welcome change in pace. Now...just need to figure out of my turd for a computer will run it.


----------



## Joel007 (Sep 26, 2007)

Apparently they're hoping to make SC2 comparatively low spec. As always, blizzard put gameplay above graphics


----------



## Overread (Sep 26, 2007)

Yes - supreme commander got caught out by that one, its not just good gaming policy, its also good busness policy - low spec means more people can run the game which means more buyers.

Also have you seen what they are plainning - actuall (though not perminant) wreckage on the battlefield - the only other to do the is total annihilation I remember whole assaults failing due to casulties getting in the way - though I think that in SC it will just be for looks


----------



## Snowdog (Sep 27, 2007)

I liked Starcraft and Warcraft and Warcraft 2, but Warcraft 3 was a poorer game (not bad, just not as good) and the increasing tendency of games companies to favour eye-candy over gameplay doesn't give me much hope for Starcraft 2. I've pretty much given up on RTS games.


----------



## qwik (Sep 30, 2007)

whooohoooo!!! i can't wait for this game to come out, i loved the first one.


----------

